# Tan Dun



## emiellucifuge

Tan Dun is a contemporary chinese composer. He has written a lot of music for films, and subsequently his music is often criticised for being Hollywood friendly and generally cheesy.

I disagree, last thursday I witnessed the Dutch premiere (with concertgebouw) of a work named, Four Secret Roads to Marco Polo and it truly was a journey. What a magnificent thing I experienced there, I was transported from the dark medeival venice to the wonderful exotic land of China, complete with 12 solo cellists improvising as Erhu's (traditional chinses instrument)

Anyone else?


----------



## Tapkaara

I have a disc of his Bitter Love music. It is culled from his opera Peony Pavilion.

It's interesting, dreamy music. It incorporates electronic instruments as well as some traditional Chinese percussion. Kinda nice to listen to in the dark, but I'm otherwise not a huge fan.

Don't know much of his other output, but if its anything like Bitter Love, which I find interesting as a curio, I'm in no hurry to pursue him further.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I have his Water Passion which is far from being in any way Hollywood friendly or cheesy. I'm still not certain as to how much I really like it.


----------



## Weston

I have the _Symphony 1997: Heaven Earth Mankind_ CD. I really should like it -- it shows staggering imagination in new musical timbres. I enjoyed reading the liner notes about the unearthing of some acient bianzhong bells used in the performance. However, I can't say the music itself effects me one way or the other. There is nothing to really latch on to.


----------



## jurianbai

I got his Ghost Opera. It is a work for String quartet + Pipa + any other quirky 'music' instrument such as bell, paper, screaming etc. I found it's interesting but still I need some justification about this work. Anyone listen to this CD?










http://www.amazon.co.uk/Tan-Dun-Gho.../ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top/275-5872276-0522136


----------



## handlebar

Check out his "Internet" Symphony. Well done,very brief and in a western classical style.
I believe Youtube has it somewhere.

Jim


----------



## jurianbai

Will see this show this weekend :

*TAN DUN Violin Concerto (Asian Premiere)*
The SSO's Artist-in-Residence Cho Liang-Lin presents the much-anticipated Asian premiere of Tan Dun's Violin Concerto, co-commissioned by the SSO and the Juilliard School of Music

http://www.esplanade.com.sg/whats_on/programme_info/cho-liang_lintan_dun/index.jsp

I hope it will good!


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

jurianbai said:


> I got his Ghost Opera. It is a work for String quartet + Pipa + any other quirky 'music' instrument such as bell, paper, screaming etc. I found it's interesting but still I need some justification about this work. Anyone listen to this CD?


Sounds like a film score for a period Chinese movie.


----------



## Rasa

I sat through the map (cello concerto), being lured there with the promise of Strauss's 4 letzte lieder and I found it to be a ghastly piece.


----------



## jurianbai

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Sounds like a film score for a period Chinese movie.


Do you have the CD? I will not recommend it for you HarpsichordConcerto, sounds like an "organized sounds" in Chinese period setting.

and Rasa, I am not understand what you like to say.

I hope his Violin concerto will not a weird piece.


----------



## handlebar

He is an underrated serious music composer and seems to be mainly known for soundtracks, which I find very appealing. I own quite a few CD's of his music and look forward to every new release.

Check out his Internet Symphony.

Jim


----------



## Tapkaara

handlebar said:


> He is an underrated serious music composer and seems to be mainly known for soundtracks, which I find very appealing. I own quite a few CD's of his music and look forward to every new release.
> 
> Check out his Internet Symphony.
> 
> Jim


Internet Symphony?? Any reason for this rather unusual appellation? (Please don't tell me it consists of a lot of "futuristic" computer sounds...)


----------



## jurianbai

Tan Dun is the conductor/composer for Youtube symphony orchestra event. see here, he looks like Jet Li with a batton :


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

jurianbai said:


> Tan Dun is the conductor/composer for Youtube symphony orchestra event. see here, he looks like Jet Li with a batton :


That piece sounds alright. Lots of positive, jolly energy.

No, I don't have his Ghost Opera CD. I only listened to the sample bits from the link you kindly posted. (So yes, you may crucify me for judging just based on that. But I think I have an idea of the Ghost Opera based on the sample in the link).

He actually reminds of the great fortepianist (HIP)/pianist Melvyn Tan, just by his appearance.


----------



## handlebar

Tapkaara said:


> Internet Symphony?? Any reason for this rather unusual appellation? (Please don't tell me it consists of a lot of "futuristic" computer sounds...)


Not futuristic at all. Simply a work online only and via Youtube.

Well done I thought.

Jim


----------



## handlebar

jurianbai said:


> Tan Dun is the conductor/composer for Youtube symphony orchestra event. see here, he looks like Jet Li with a batton :


But he is a better composer than Li is an actor in my humble opinion.

Jim


----------



## jurianbai

jurianbai said:


> Will see this show this weekend :
> 
> *TAN DUN Violin Concerto (Asian Premiere)*
> The SSO's Artist-in-Residence Cho Liang-Lin presents the much-anticipated Asian premiere of Tan Dun's Violin Concerto, co-commissioned by the SSO and the Juilliard School of Music
> 
> http://www.esplanade.com.sg/whats_on/programme_info/cho-liang_lintan_dun/index.jsp
> 
> I hope it will good!


Here what happened last night. It was a second performance of Tan Dun Violin Concerto. The first one happened last year at Julliard.

It is a single movement of about 35 minutes duration. All the chinese percussions are there, the gong, cymbal, something like a xylophone (but a with wooden tablet) and yes... a Tama Drum set, and that answering my question here.

The first part show the violin in battle with those percussions section. and the drum played that rock drumming seriously.

Only further in the string section played their job normally. The slow part in the middle see the violin played a sad chinese tunes. Some grandmas beside me reached their tissue tearfully so to speak the mood there. And then the piece close with more violin playing + all crazyness you can imagine from Tan DUn.

Overall a very modern and dynamic piece. I dislike the drum idea as acoustically it is sounds separate from the rest of orchestra. Maybe need electric bass to support a bass and snare drum. And also there is a risk the drummer out of tempo several time, I quite nervous about that.

At the post concert talk, Cho Liang said Tan Dun quite influenced by Bartok and said Tan Dun like to see himself as a Chinese Bartok, a composer who promote their country folk song into classical music. And that is, I fully would like to heard this piece again and looking forward to see its reception worldwide.


----------



## handlebar

I would like to hear the violin concerto as well. Hopefully it will be released soon.


----------



## bigham45

I heard his Internet Symphony..on the Internet, by the LSO. I was expecting a very much "weird" piece of work, probably much like everyone else, but I really enjoyed it. It's one of those works, to me, that I get a piece of melody stuck in my head and hum it all day long.


----------



## handlebar

bigham45 said:


> I heard his Internet Symphony..on the Internet, by the LSO. I was expecting a very much "weird" piece of work, probably much like everyone else, but I really enjoyed it. It's one of those works, to me, that I get a piece of melody stuck in my head and hum it all day long.


It is certainly a very traditional work that is well done.

Jim


----------



## science

We need more discussion of this guy.

I have heard and enjoyed: 

- the soundtrack to "Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon"
- Ghost Opera - Kronos Quartet
- Water Passion After Saint Matthew
- Tea: A Mirror of Soul (on DVD)

So, what should I try next? What is the most famous work by this guy that I haven't heard?


----------



## nightscape

Philly Orch just tour many parts of Asia with a co-commissioned piece called *Nu Shu: The Secret Songs of Women*- Symphony for harp, 13 micro films, and orchestra.


----------



## Guest

Listening to Tan Dun for the first time (Almost through the Water Passion). I enjoy this very much in general, but the Temptations were very unsettling, what with the words of Satan being cackled by a maniacal female singer and the outbursts of jarring percussive sections.


----------

